# Smoking whole deer



## shaggy smokes (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone on here smoked a whole deer like a pig? We want to try this next Friday at hunting camp wanted to see if could get any tips.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2015)

SS, Deer doesn't have fat like a pig so you would have to baste the hell out of it so it wouldn't dry out. The fat a deer has would have to be removed as it adds a chapstick taste to your mouth! Tell us of the results!


----------



## shaggy smokes (Nov 21, 2015)

Planning on injecting and shouldn't have to cook as long as a pig. Pull it at 140°. Did figure spraying it down throughout the smoke


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

Never seen it done before.  So I want to watch this one!  Was there adult beverages involved when you guys thought of giving this a try?

Seems like that when my better ideas come.... b


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I Cook whole pigs nearly every weekend and you get a lot of rendered fat from a whole pig, having carried out repairs at a friend of mines Game Processing Plant and seen Deer prepaired, the fat content is far lower, so basting would be the only way to go. Saying that, you would not have to cook to the higher temperatures required to cook Pork correctly.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 22, 2015)

Like CrazyMoon said, you'd want (need) to remove all the fat from the deer. Deer fat not only coats your mouth like lard, it tastes really terrible. 

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 23, 2015)

So did I miss how this turned out? If it's posted at another spot please send me the link b


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm waiting too, Brian

Gary


----------

